# Wichita Area Cigar Crawl



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Freedom Crawl 2008
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

As many of you may already know, the City of Wichita has enacted a smoking ordinance that will go in to effect on September 4th. This ordinance is going to affect many of the establishments where you currently may enjoy a fine cigar. Some of these establishments are being forced to ban smoking. In order to commemorate this ordinance, we are hosting the "Freedom Crawl 2008."
The Freedom Crawl will be on Monday, Sept. 1st, at 6PM. We will board the Party Bus at Finn's in Old Town to start the evening. Refreshments will be provided while on the bus (Sam Adams Octoberfest). We will visit 3 restaurants where you will be losing your right to smoke effective Sept. 4th. Don't worry - they know we're coming! They welcome this opportunity, and value us all as customers. The restaurants we're going to are Fox and Hound, Old Chicago West, and Yia Yia's.

Please join us for one final cigar at these fine establishments! The cost for this event is $25. This includes the bus ride, a cigar, a Freedom Crawl T-shirt, and appetizers at Fox and Hound.



I got permission from the boss I WILL BE THERE!!!




Please RSVP by Monday, August 25th with shirt size
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please RSVP to ABC East at 688-0112



SmokinJoe is probaly a contact since I got the email from him.




Shawn


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Shawn...yo da man!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish I could make this man, would love to do it!


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Any day other than a Monday and I could probably swing this. You guys have fun and smoke one for me!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well work called and I dont get to play tomorrow night.




Hope everyone has a safe Holiday!!




Shawn


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Well work called and I dont get to play tomorrow night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe Holiday!!
> 
> Shawn


Sorry to hear that Shawn...next time...

We've got some more events coming up, including one on Sunday afternoon at Mort's. I'll get an email out on it later today.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Shawn...sounds like fun. When you heading this way again?


----------

